# Is Blog loading time too long?



## Katnapper (Jan 23, 2009)

I've been wondering if my blog pages load easily for most people, or if some have problems viewing because of the rather hefty amount of large file size pics.  I'd really like to know! If you could take a moment to at least answer the poll, I'd truly appreciate it. Any other relevant feedback or comments about the page loading time or ease of viewing the blog greatly appreciated also. Thank you!


----------



## The_Asa (Jan 23, 2009)

The pictures are very large on my browser, taking up the entire screen without being reduced so it takes a long time to view everything and some text gets a little bit hard to view because of the pictures. That may just be my browser though.


----------



## DeadInTheBasement (Jan 25, 2009)

the photos are tad large but making them smaller would probably bother the photo quality...


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 27, 2009)

i have no problem on loading blogs.

i just don't read them


----------

